# صيانة الموبايل من الألف إلى الياء



## قطقوطة (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحضرت لكم اليوم ملف،فيه كيفية تصليح الموبايل،من الألف للياء وبالعربي


بتمنى ينال إعجابك،،،،،





منقول للفائدة:77:


----------



## eng_ahmad86 (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوره اخت قطوطه علي هذا المجهود 
وجعله الله عز وجل في ميزان حسناتك
اخوكي احمد جلال


----------



## حسنى رمضان (19 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## حسنى رمضان (19 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيكى اختى العزيزه ونتمنى المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اختي الفاضلة...
مجهووود الطيب....
ومعلومات الرائعة....


----------



## قطقوطة (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا على المرور والرد


----------



## سيمبا (19 أغسطس 2007)

_شكرااااااااااااا يا بشمهندسة علي الافادة الرائعة بس برضه مش هفك الموبايل بتاعي واصلحه انا علشان مبوظوش ولا ايه يا بشمهندسة_


----------



## قطقوطة (19 أغسطس 2007)

صح يا سيمبا ،بس هات واحد قديم ،ولو لقيت واحد زيادة ،ياريت تجبهولي 
شكرا على المرور والرد


----------



## حاسوبية (20 أغسطس 2007)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (26 أغسطس 2007)

i hope if the explanation was accompying with pictures


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (26 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## مروة 1022 (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اختى ال قطقوطه 
بس مفيش صور عشان المعلومه تكمل وتكون عمليه احسن 
انا مش هقدر افتح الموبايل بتاعى عشان اشوف ال فيه استحاله 
يا ريت يكون فيه صور لايضاح
وبارك الله فيكى على المعلومات الجميله دى ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اختك فى الله مروة سعيد


----------



## بسمة حزن (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elmustafa (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم


----------



## صابر الشميري (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اختي قطقوطة لو في كمان شي عن الموبيل لا تبخلي علينا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع حقا قطقوطه لدى خبره رائعه فى الصيانه اتمنى 0000000000
fared_king2000***********


----------



## خطَّاب (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورة يا بش مهندسة علي الجهد الطيب


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*تسلمين ...............
باركــ الله فيكي *


----------



## الفاضل (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## كيلان عرفان (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بالجميع
تحياتي لكم
م.كيلان عرفان
العراق_كركوك


----------



## كيلان عرفان (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكر جهود الجميع

تحياتي لكم
م.كيلان عرفان 
العراق_كركوك


----------



## mr_safwt (13 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الدين (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رفعت دهمان (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخت قطقو


----------



## ABKARINO 6 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا ولكن تعتبر حاجة سريعة {تك أوى}.وشكرا:4:


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووورة على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## [email protected] (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا قطقوطة


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## bebo13 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الموقع متميز حقا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم عون (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا
يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس عبده (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا اخت بس لو عندك معلومات زياده علشان انا عايز اعمل بشكل احترافى وشكرا جزيلا مره اخرى


----------



## م:وحيد على (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووورة


----------



## الامرال (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ALI_3306 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## كولمبيا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع شيق ومفيد ارجو المزيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر علي هذا المجهود ولكن الصور تدعم الحقائق
دكتور مهندس / عبد اللطيف


----------



## اراس القيسي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوره بس احب ان اعلق لوكان الشرح معاه صور لكان افضل واوضح للقارئ


----------



## الفراق والحب (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*كتاب جميل*

كتاب اكثر من رائع بس ممكن ترفقنا صور الى القطع الي اتحدثت عنها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الأمين (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## &&المهندسه&& (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررة اختي قطقوطة


----------



## رفعت دهمان (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى 
تحياتى الك


----------



## فائز الوبر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مششششككككوووووورررر


----------



## فائز الوبر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن التكرم بحارطة باور نوكيا 3105
مشكور لكم


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الملف جاء في وقته الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الباطنية (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فبكيا اخى


----------



## الباطنية (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخى


----------



## الباطنية (24 أكتوبر 2007)

حسنى رمضان قال:


> الله يبارك فيك



بارك اللة فيك


----------



## فائز الوبر (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشششششششششككككككووووررررر


----------



## barznjy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

shokran jazelan


----------



## مهندسة الاتصالات (28 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks for the great subject
take care, god bless u


----------



## frn222 (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## pop88 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## AbuHaishamad (21 مارس 2010)

لا يوجد موضوع ولا رابط.

شكرا


----------



## mo7a galal (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا
بس لو كان فى صور يبقى زى الفل
وعلى العموم الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## عبدالعزيز الحمدان (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المغيره احمد (23 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحزان الحب (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرزاق الجبوري (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الله يوفقك


----------

